# Made an impact



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

They do follow me close by, no doubt in my mind at all.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, that brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That is so beautiful. There are the moments when I feel it is not just silence around me. There are the moments like this one when this feeling make me cry and miss even harder my Buddy, my soul dog, my heart dog, my best friend, my silly puppy...


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What an incredibly powerful photo! Thank you for sharing that, a beautiful reminder that our beloved pets are always with us


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> this made an impact on me this morning, from a Facebook post


I was taken aback by this thought provoking picture. I hope with all my heart this is the case, for all of us. It is simply beautiful. Thank you Mylissyk. X


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wouldn't that be wonderful, perhaps god allows them to be there, i so miss spencer,and i know he in some way sent me spirit,those great god winks are so much loved by me.As i loved and still love spencer,jamie, halley,always will. Gosh the tears are falling, I LOVE THIS PICTURE,SO MUCH.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very beautiful. Tears here as well!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Wow, that brought tears to my eyes.


Me, too...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Me three....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

Thanks for posting this!! I can see my Gizmo, Munchkin, Snobear and Smooch following me!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So beautiful, I too feel they are always with us.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I actually had to close my browser here at work after reading this, or it would've gotten out of hand :--sad:


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

The other day in the car.. I heard a jingling in the backseat of the car. We would always take Maggie in the car and we would always hear her collar when she would shake her head or move around. I honestly thought I heard a collar jingle.. maybe I'm crazy but I def heard something and it wasn't because I wanted to..I also have heard her panting sound down stairs when she would often stay with me.

I can feel her around me! My baby Maggie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Maggiesdad said:


> The other day in the car.. I heard a jingling in the backseat of the car. We would always take Maggie in the car and we would always hear her collar when she would shake her head or move around. I honestly thought I heard a collar jingle.. maybe I'm crazy but I def heard something and it wasn't because I wanted to..I also have heard her panting sound down stairs when she would often stay with me.
> 
> I can feel her around me! My baby Maggie!


You are not crazy, read this thread so many of us got signs from our invisible followers.








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/88371-signs.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MaggiesDad*

MaggiesDad

You are not crazy at all!! I believe our dogs send us signs!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes,they do send us signs,we call them god winks, there is a thread on god winks.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That was so lovely i often like i have seen Sadie or Meg in our halway


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, very touching.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a touching photo! Makes me teary-eyed to think of it.

At the risk of sounding really weird, I have to share a story of an experience I had a long time ago.

15+ years ago, my best friend made an appointment with a well-known local psychic medium and she asked me to come along to "scribe" what the psychic said to her. After an amazing reading for my friend, we were getting ready to leave. The psychic said to me, "Did you have a beagle when you were growing up? I'm getting an "M" name and she's wearing a purple collar with a silver buckle." I was stunned and said "Yes, her name was Mandy." The psychic said, "She's been sitting with you during this whole reading and she's with you often. She said you still feel guilty after all these years that you weren't able to make it home when she was put to sleep. She said your dad held her and she felt safe." 

You could have knocked me over with a feather! She had been gone almost 10 years. I called my dad later and he confirmed that he had wrapped her in his arms as the vet put her down. I have never, never forgotten this and with each pet that passes on, I feel comforted that I must have quite a pack hanging around with me.

Thank you for sharing the photo.


----------

